# Question about Meridian Pro



## LuckySe7en (Aug 16, 2011)

If anyone uses Meridian Pro for prints, I'd appreciate some assistance.  

It seems like I can't purchase a saved order from another computer.  I worked on this order from my house and saved it.  Now here I am today on a different computer trying to purchase it but Meridianpro doesn't save it anywhere?  I'm lost.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

